# 720L plywood & epoxy vivarium



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Greetings!
Got an opportunity to work with some decent space. A plywood viv of 120*60*160cm (47*23*63") is planned. Living zone for DPF is 120*60*100cm (47*23*39"). Going to cover all inside with epoxy. 
Still searching for plywood thickness. Looks like 18mm (0.7" or as you say 3/4") will be enough. Running all over the city to catch best price for materials etc.
Prepeared a sketch with *Google SketchUp*.

Front tank shot should be like this*

_*please not i didn't draw front glass, front doors & upper lid_



















Front bottom ventilation is rather simple.
Just wonder if it will support the glass. That's why there is a block in the middle.










Upper ventilation is above front glass. Rather tricky idea, but I think it might work. It's between two rails. Second rail makes a space for lights & covered with lid.










The bottom view on both ventilations. Also a ledge on the perimeter for upper covering glass. 



















Space for lamps is about 17cm (6.6"). Also upper lid is planned just didn't draw it here.










Also here is a short video.






If any have worked with plywood please comment!
Still everything is still planed, have time to change.
Still hesitating if 3/4" plywood will do for the build.
Also have no expoxy to test it on plywood.
What about waterproof plywood?

Nevertheless sooner or later will make it real.


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh i'm looking forward to this!


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

This is gonna be a sweet build for sure!

Personally I would go with the regular plywood and epoxy. I built one viv with the waterproof plywood a few years ago but it eventually started leaking. 
I think the problem was that silicone doesn't adhere too good to the "laminated" (not sure what it's actually called) wood.

Also I suspect that's it isn't completely waterproof, I think it just withstands it well.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Your project looks promising, but make sure that no water leaks. Any intervention later would be too strenuous.


----------



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

quit trying to show me up dang it! lmao jk

good luck on your build. will be watching this one for sure


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

*Subscribed*


----------



## hawks66 (Aug 7, 2012)

3/4 ply is very strong and rigid, and im no carpenter, but you only have that one middle support at the bottom holding the weight of the display, the side boards help a little but the screws will be supporting the weight, not the wood. 

I built my own stand for a reef tank, i only wish i had built it taller. and mine starts about 85 cm from the floor, if i could do it over, id make it 120cm. so when i build my viv, which will probably steal a lot from your design because it is awesome. i will be making it taller.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

hawks66 said:


> 3/4 ply is very strong and rigid, and im no carpenter, but you only have that one middle support at the bottom holding the weight of the display, the side boards help a little but the screws will be supporting the weight, not the wood.


With it only being 47" long, it should be fine. If you build it right there is even more of a guarantee that it will hold just fine. I've built things like this before. You'd be surprised what good materials and thinking through the assembly will do to make the stand really sturdy. What you screw in first and into what will make the world of a difference.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for answers & interest. 
But the project is closed. Client refused after estimate price calculation.
Though if anyone interested in plan with dimentions, I can sent redone sketch in Google SketchUp.
Hope one day will make such a tank for myself.

Please close this thread.


----------

